# Botnetz wiederauferstanden



## Newsfeed (1 Dezember 2008)

Srizbi, eines der größten bekannten Botnetze, erstarkt offenbar gerade wieder. Die Bots haben nach dem Wegfall ihrer Hauptkommunikationswege auf eine Art Notfallkommunikation umgeschaltet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

